# Stock Photography Thread



## KamesG (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello Everyone

As a photographer I love to share my work!

As a designer I am always looking for stock photography to use in all types of projects.

So, naturally I feel the two can should be combined.

I wish to start a thread where all photo's posted can be used for stock photography on personal & commercial projects. Anything you post will be considered free to use.

The value of a man resides in what he gives and not in what he is capable of receiving.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 18, 2011)

Wouldn't posting anything under those rules make it worthless for stock?

I suggest you search the creative commons on Flickr - there are tons of pictures of all kinds of things that you are free to use with very little restriction.

edit
Though, they usually cannot be used for commercial purposes.


----------



## KamesG (Jan 18, 2011)

erose86 said:


> KamesG said:
> 
> 
> > I wish to start a thread where all photo's posted can be used for stock photography on personal & *commercial projects. Anything you post will be considered free to use.
> ...



Perhaps you should try


----------



## KamesG (Jan 18, 2011)

erose86 said:


> KamesG said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...



:thumbup:Wow, you work must be fabulous!


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 18, 2011)

erose86 said:


> I don't know why you're coming after me specifically.  I only implied what Josh stated ...


It's because you're hotter than me...

You attract attention, while I go under the radar.


----------



## CCericola (Jan 18, 2011)

As a graphic designer I support fellow artists, such as photographers, by paying them for their work.


----------



## pdq5oh (Jan 18, 2011)

This would be great but I don't have a signed model release. :er::x


----------



## KmH (Jan 19, 2011)

KamesG said:


> Anything you post will be considered free to use.


Fxxx that.
  :lmao:


----------



## tirediron (Jan 19, 2011)

KamesG said:


> ...used for stock photography on personal & commercial projects. Anything you post will be considered free to use.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Oh... wait... 


You were serious? 


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## KamesG (Jan 19, 2011)

tirediron said:


> KamesG said:
> 
> 
> > ...used for stock photography on personal & commercial projects. Anything you post will be considered free to use.
> ...



Funny, my face looked exactly like your smiles when I looked at your website.

As far as anyone posting here, and shunning the idea, why waste your time and even post anything. 

If you don't want to contribute then don't.

Give space for people who want to contribute, no matter how small it may be.


----------



## KmH (Jan 19, 2011)

KamesG said:


> Funny, my face looked exactly like your smiles when I looked at your website.
> 
> As far as anyone posting here, and shunning the idea, why waste your time and even post anything.
> 
> ...


 Congrats! You just got promoted!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 19, 2011)

KamesG said:


> [Funny, my face looked exactly like your smiles when I looked at your website.


Since a good photograph is one which invokes emotion in the viewer and I've obviously done that, I will take that as the compliment that I'm sure it was intended to be.




KamesG said:


> As far as anyone posting here, and shunning the idea, why waste your time and even post anything.
> 
> If you don't want to contribute then don't.
> 
> Give space for people who want to contribute, no matter how small it may be.


 
Let's take a step back and try and be objective for a moment.  You are suggesting that photographers give their work away so that someone else can make money off of it.  How do you see this as reasonable?  Let's assume that I am a person who does home renovations and you build kitchen cabinets.  Would you give me free cabinets so that I could install them in a client's kitchen and be paid for them?

If a photograph has commercial value why should you (or someone other than the photographer) receive revenue from that image and the photographer not?  Remember that this is a community of photographers; if we want a picture of something we can generally get/make/take it, so what would I (or anyone) get out of giving away photos?

Donating ones work to a charitable cause is one thing - were you to say "I am a designer putting together a project for Flood Victims in Farawayistan" you would probably get lots of positive response.  The barter system also works well.  "You give me ten photographs, I'll build your website/design your brochure, etc".  But, let's face it, asking for something for nothing?


----------



## wesd (Jan 19, 2011)

I like the idea of this one im not at a computer with access to my work at the minute but I am postiong not to keep track of it when I get home.  After all noone really gets paid from doing stock work so why not toss some up for free!!
Wes


----------



## Overread (Jan 19, 2011)

erose86 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > "You give me ten photographs, I'll build your website/design your brochure, etc".  But, let's face it, asking for something for nothing?
> ...



I missed that part too - and yeah this does make a lot of sense now - I also wonder how many other forums have been hit with a similar inquiry recently as well


----------



## Fender5388 (Jan 19, 2011)

this is a joke right?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 19, 2011)

Fender5388 said:


> this is a joke right?


Based on how quick the OP was to respond at the start of this thread and the fact that he's disappeared, I'm thinking it was a half-hearted attempt at the photographic equivalent of a phishing scam.  I have to admit, at the beginning, I thought he/she was serious.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 19, 2011)

tirediron said:


> I have to admit, at the beginning, I thought he/she was serious.


I have no doubt that the OP is serious.  Seriously wanting free images to use, that is.


----------



## Overread (Jan 19, 2011)

It reminds me a little of this : Clients From Hell


----------



## quangdog (Jan 20, 2011)

Ha!  I'm still laughing at Clients From Hell.  That's awesome.


----------



## KmH (Jan 20, 2011)

wesd said:


> I like the idea of this one im not at a computer with access to my work at the minute but I am postiong not to keep track of it when I get home. After all noone really gets paid from doing stock work so why not toss some up for free!!
> Wes


So if someone throws a right hook at your face, you lean into it?


----------



## Infidel (Jan 20, 2011)

I think giving photographs away for free is a FANTASTIC idea. Since you're obviously going with a coffee shop theme, I think I can help.

The lighting for this shot consisted of continuous overhead fluorescent tubes with a textured clear plastic diffusion panel, coupled with a strobed blink with a 24" iMac monitor, on lens axis, just below camera. Camera was built in to the top edge of the aforementioned iMac monitor, effectively tethered to the iMac. Camera control software was Photobooth, which I believe comes bundled with Mac OS X (Snow Leopard). Alternatively, I think it is available as part of the iLife suite.

I spent literally _several_ minutes on the post processing, mostly because I don't know where Photobooth dumps files by default. Anyway, I couldn't decide on which look I liked best, so here's a sepia toned, b&w, and the original. All except the original have adjustments to WB, contrast, and heavy sharpening (all PP done in Mac Preview, adjust color panel).

1. Sepia Toned







2. Black and white






3. Original







Feel free to use these to propel you career, um, forward. Just don't forget to credit me, Infidel.


Edit: Forgot to mention, but C&C is very much appreciated.


----------



## wesd (Jan 20, 2011)

As I promosed earler heres one from my site.




Peaceout
Wes


----------



## Overread (Jan 20, 2011)

Put the watermark over his face not his chest


----------



## CCericola (Jan 20, 2011)

wesd said:


> As I promosed earler heres one from my site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is OOF.


----------



## Formatted (Jan 20, 2011)

wesd said:


> As I promosed earler heres one from my site.
> 
> Peaceout
> Wes



Did you get a property release when you decided to sell that photo?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 20, 2011)

Infidel said:


> I think giving photographs away for free is a FANTASTIC idea. Since you're obviously going with a coffee shop theme, I think I can help.
> 
> The lighting for this shot consisted of continuous overhead fluorescent tubes with a textured clear plastic diffusion panel, coupled with a strobed blink with a 24" iMac monitor, on lens axis, just below camera. Camera was built in to the top edge of the aforementioned iMac monitor, effectively tethered to the iMac. Camera control software was Photobooth, which I believe comes bundled with Mac OS X (Snow Leopard). Alternatively, I think it is available as part of the iLife suite.
> 
> I spent literally _several_ minutes on the post processing, mostly because I don't know where Photobooth dumps files by default. Anyway, I couldn't decide on which look I liked best, so here's a sepia toned, b&w, and the original. All except the original have adjustments to WB, contrast, and heavy sharpening (all PP done in Mac Preview, adjust color panel).



Wow you spent _several minutes_ on that post processing? Truly impressive. I must say, your stock photography work is quite visionary.


----------



## Infidel (Jan 20, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Wow you spent _several minutes_ on that post processing? Truly impressive. I must say, your stock photography work is quite visionary.



Thanks for the kind words. In the original spirit of the thread, please feel free to use the images for either your personal or commercial projects.


----------



## KamesG (Jan 20, 2011)

erose86 said:


> I missed the part where it said he was a web designer.
> 
> NOW this all makes sense... :er:



Yes it does, I wish to share my photos with others and have others share with me.

It's really a win-win



tirediron said:


> Fender5388 said:
> 
> 
> > this is a joke right?
> ...




Nope, I have not disappeared, just busy.

So in keeping in tune with the purpose of the thread here are some more photos.











More to come!


----------



## KamesG (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## KamesG (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Overread (Jan 20, 2011)

KamesG said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> > I missed the part where it said he was a web designer.
> ...



Except that through your web design you generate a profit and an income for yourself - so the free images posted here will be, in part, able to generate you (and for that matter according to your "rules" in the first post) any anyone else a direct income from someone elses work. 

If you just want to share then that is what the whole site is about and you can even go to flickr where they do even more sharing. However this isn't about sharing, but instead about you being able to get stock images for free to use for your paying clients.


----------



## mishele (Jan 20, 2011)

I like to share this......


----------



## mishele (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jan 20, 2011)

wesd said:


> As I promosed earler heres one from my site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey! how are people supposed to use the photo with words over it?


----------



## KamesG (Jan 21, 2011)

> Except that through your web design you generate a profit and an income for yourself - so the free images posted here will be, in part, able to generate you (and for that matter according to your "rules" in the first post) any anyone else a direct income from someone elses work.
> 
> If you just want to share then that is what the whole site is about and you can even go to flickr where they do even more sharing. However this isn't about sharing, but instead about you being able to get stock images for free to use for your paying clients.



Why does this bother you so much.

I have given more then I have received. The point is to help a community build resources, and make it easy for people who earning a living to use a few photos when they need it. Why are you so focused on me "gaining" something. I have not gained anything yet. 

Don't even make it about commercial, you can use it for art. I know I always need good photos to blend with in Photoshop. This is just allows you to have no worries no matter how it used. Perhaps someone wants to buy your art later down the road. You can now sell it worry free and with no guilt.

Let me make it clear, I understand why people don't want to give away their photos, and that's alright in my book. In fact more power to you if you think you can brave this world alone. However, I believe in the community model and wish to live my "philosophy" If I can help one person with a project that they making are making an income from, from a photo that was just going to sit on my hard-drive anyways then why not.

Please continue to try  find a flaw in my rational, I want to understand why this is so upsetting to you.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 21, 2011)

So, you have not gained anything yet... Does that mean that you weren't paid by any of the "clients" listed on your website? It seems that you are the only person in this thread with something to gain, and that is why you are putting forth your own work. You're asking for a lot from people that are trying to make a profession out of photography (and not web design). 



> The point is to help a community build resources



You seem to be the only "community" looking to build resources here... I see you like photography, and as a web designer that works great for you. If there's a particular shot you want, and it's out of the realm of possibility for you to produce on your own with your current equipment, you should pay to use a stock photo. Or, more properly your client should pay for the stock photo to be used on their site.


----------



## KamesG (Jan 21, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> So, you have not gained anything yet... Does that mean that you weren't paid by any of the "clients" listed on your website? It seems that you are the only person in this thread with something to gain, and that is why you are putting forth your own work. You're asking for a lot from people that are trying to make a profession out of photography (and not web design).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, sounds interesting. I'd rather share.

Lets sit back and be realistic about the situation. Chances are you aren't going to lose ANY money from posting free stock photos, at all. In fact you may even gain more clients from the publicity, if you ask people to link back to your page.

Perspective my friend, perspective!



o hey tyler said:


> You're asking for a lot from people that are trying to make a profession out of photography (and not web design).



By the way I do just as much photography and design work, as I do websites. So I make a living from photos the same way you claim to be.

I am not demanding any "professional" photographers to give their work away. You can just say no.

So please stop wasting space, I am trying to make a stock photography thread not, not a philosophical debate.


----------



## Infidel (Jan 21, 2011)

KamesG said:


> ....I believe in the community model and wish to live my "philosophy"....





KamesG said:


> Please continue to try  find a flaw in my rational, I want to understand why this is so upsetting to you.





KamesG said:


> So please stop wasting space, I am trying to make a stock photography thread not, not a philosophical debate.



Dude, it appears that you just accused yourself of crapping on your own thread.

But seriously, it's an odd proposal, because as photographers, we generally have absolutely NO INTEREST in another photographer "giving" us their work for free. Photographers generally SELL their work to stock agencies, but as far as I know, they almost NEVER BUY the work of others from these agencies. Why would they?


----------



## KmH (Jan 21, 2011)

KamesG said:


> So please stop wasting space, I am trying to make a stock photography thread not, not a philosophical debate.


 
You posted in a public forum.

You never owned the thread. TPF owns the thread. The thread has evolved into an ethical debate about intellectual property.

So please stop wasting space.


----------



## lyonsroar (Jan 21, 2011)

mishele said:


> I like to share this......


 
How many American dollars for the rights to this photo?
I'd like to frame it and hang it in my firstborn babies room.

PM me.
:er:


----------



## Overread (Jan 21, 2011)

KamesG said:


> Why does this bother you so much.
> 
> Don't even make it about commercial, you can use it for art. I know I always need good photos to blend with in Photoshop.
> 
> However, I believe in the community model and wish to live my "philosophy"



It's about commercial because you are a commercial website builder - ergo your gain from this thread and others work is to get access to stock photos for the cost of nothing at all. You offer up some of your own yes, but as has been stated photographers don't need the commercial access to other photographers works.



o hey tyler said:


> > The point is to help a community build resources
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be the only "community" looking to build resources here...



Exactly - its been said before in this thread that if you were offering a barter system - eg give me X number of photos for use and I'll build you a website of equal market worth then yes that would be a community pooling its resources. However you have here a one-sided interaction. Photographers do the work and someone else profits directly off that work without any come-back to the photographer



KamesG said:


> Lets sit back and be realistic about the situation. Chances are you aren't going to lose ANY money from posting free stock photos, at all. In fact you may even gain more clients from the publicity, if you ask people to link back to your page.
> 
> Perspective my friend, perspective!



Such a weak argument to fall back on in stating that because someone is not generating an income from their hobby, that you (or anyone else) should be able to profit from their work. That isn't much community thinking there, more selfish thought for ones own personal gain from anothers work.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 21, 2011)

well said!


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 21, 2011)

KamesG said:


>



That's a crappy photoshop job... 



KamesG said:


>



Umm, that car is getting ready to T-Bone the other care that is poorly photoshopped in there...


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 21, 2011)

JeffieLove said:


> Umm, that car is getting ready to T-Bone the other car...



Could be good for an insurance company.  Made Nationwide will see this thread and decide to use it (for free).


----------



## GeneralBenson (Jan 22, 2011)

This is the stupidest thing I've ever heard. Not only is any one wpho gives away their photography a fool, but it's not even a obinding agreement formyou to use any images posted in here.


----------



## bazooka (Jan 22, 2011)

mishele said:


> I like to share this......


 
Buttplug?


----------



## Infidel (Jan 22, 2011)

bazooka said:


> Buttplug?



on that note...[/THREAD]


----------



## mishele (Jan 22, 2011)

Baby nipple........
Wonders why butt plug was the first thing that came to your mind.


----------



## mishele (Jan 22, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I like to share this......
> ...



It's FREE!!!! Please take it......I would like to share this w/ you.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

